
Writing the next chapter for Prismatic - espadrine
http://prismatic.github.io/next-chapter/
======
espadrine
Oddly, they already shut their website down a week after the announcement, it
seems:
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://getprismatic.com/](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://getprismatic.com/)

